#ubuntu-boot 2007-11-06
<guest> hello?
#ubuntu-boot 2008-11-04
<d00kiejones> hello
<d00kiejones> having a hibernate problem
<d00kiejones> i installed on a usb hdd with my internal unplugged
<d00kiejones> and i cant resume from hibernate it just reboots
<d00kiejones> can anyone help with a hibernate problem
#ubuntu-boot 2008-11-06
<tallyn> I'm having an issue booting off of the Live CD for Ubuntu 8.10
<tallyn> any takers?
#ubuntu-boot 2008-11-08
<izzy200198> hi
<izzy200198>  someone please help me im getting busybox on 8.10 install. cannot create root/var/log. this does not happen if i install 8.04 on same machine. anyone?
<jimcooncat> Hardy netbooting driving me crazy, DHCP works fine for starting the installation, but when it runs the second time, it times out -- most of the time. Does this sound familiar?
#ubuntu-boot 2008-11-09
<karlrhs> hello anyone here?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-11-02
<karlrhs> hello?
<karlrhs> I want to be polite I have tried two other forums but I still get no responce let alone help.
<karlrhs> I have an issue that others with this same nvidia hardware are posting to the bug list.  I still can not get karmic to boot to a xserver.
#ubuntu-boot 2009-11-07
<xander787> just recently upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 (server but with gnome running) and now i get this error when i try to boot: mountall: symbol lookup error: mountall: undefined symbol: udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devtype
<xander787> i've seen this around on the forums with other ppl getting the problem so i thought maybe there would be a solution to this other than having to clean install, cuz that would be a real pain for me
<xander787> can no one help me?
<xander787> ah theres no one here
<xander787> wow...
#ubuntu-boot 2010-11-09
<madmaster> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2010-11-14
<hxcjonnysniper> ubuntu won't boot all the way. it gets stuck at "checking battery state" anyone know what to do?
<hxcjonnysniper> ubuntu won't boot all the way. it gets stuck at "checking battery state" anyone know what to do?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-11-11
<phonix88> hi
#ubuntu-boot 2016-11-09
<romelios1> :-D
#ubuntu-boot 2016-11-12
<ubuntu> hi guys
<Guest75679> can anyone assist me with dual boot problems
<Guest75679> i have an ssd with win7 installed. i install ubuntu to dual boot. now i cant select OS on boot and it auto boots to ubuntu. I tried boot-repair...no luck
<Guest75679> I tried with unetbootin to make a bootable usb with win7 iso file....but it wont boot
